# tried all the advice: can't get nforce1+nvidia+xorg to work

## jmckay123456789

I know there are a lot of threads on nvidia and xorg. However, I have read a lot of them, and tried a lot of things, and nothing has worked. Perhaps you can help. 

My system: 

AMD XP-2000 

Nforce1 board 

onboard nvidia graphics 

I have been running gentoo relatively smoothly for about 1.5 years. I recently attempted to change from xfree to xorg and at the same time to the most recent nvidia-kernel. I encountered a frustrating problem with hard lockups (not even ssh from outside) whenever I tried to start X.

Here is what I have tried:

remove old nvidia and x11 installations:

emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx xfree

rm -rf /etc/X11

emerge new:

# emerge nvidia-kernel

<snip>

#emerge nvidia-glx

<snip>

#emerge xorg-x11

<snip>

#modprobe nvidia

emerging was apparently successful, and module loaded. Generate a xorg.conf file with the supplied script (see config below)

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nvidia"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 Now starting X freezes the machine hard. No ssh from the outside, no logs that I can find. Just a gray screen. 

Suggestions from other threads I have tried:

1) Disable the kernel's agp driver (does that mean just CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA or CONFIG_AGP as well?

2) Disable USB2 (EHCI) support in the kernel

3) make sure not to use 4k stack sizes (use 8k)

4) add "NvAGP" "1" to my xorg.conf file

I'm out of ideas and I'm desperate. I would love to hear any advice.

best,

Cedar

```
# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.3, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.19-r1,sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups encode f77 fam flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk2 imagemagick imap imlib java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod mmx motif mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl slang spell sse ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype v4l x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jmckay123456789,

First, lets prove the problem really is nVidia.

Does everything work if you use the nv driver?

If not, at least part of the problem lies elsewhere.

Which version of the the nvdia driver are you using?

With 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 
```

it may be an old one.

The latest is media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629. You can use 4k stacks with versions more recent than 6000.

Try the latest if needed with 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-glx
```

You will need to do 

```
modprobe -r nvidia

modprobe nvidia
```

to unload the old module and load the new one, unless you reboot.

The log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log provides lots of useful info on why X is not working, can you post that next time please?

----------

## jmckay123456789

Thanks for giving me a hand. Below is the stuff you asked about:

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> jmckay123456789,
> 
> First, lets prove the problem really is nVidia.
> 
> Does everything work if you use the nv driver?
> ...

 

yes, works fine with nv driver.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Which version of the the nvdia driver are you using?
> 
> 

 

```
 qpkg -I -v nvidia

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629 *

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629 *

```

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You will need to do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I rebooted to be sure and lsmod shows nvidia loaded.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log provides lots of useful info on why X is not working, can you post that next time please?

 

Here it is. The following is from the try with the "nv" driver. Using the "nvidia" driver causes a hard lockup without writing anything at all to the log file.

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux sagan 2.6.9-gentoo-r4 #1 Sat Nov 20 03:43:07 PST 2004 i686

Build Date: 20 November 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Nov 20 13:00:11 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80020004, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01a4 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01ac card 1043,0c11 rev b2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ad card 1043,0c11 rev b2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01aa card 1043,0c11 rev b2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,01b2 card 1043,0c11 rev c3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,01b4 card 1043,0c11 rev c1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,01c2 card 1043,0c11 rev c3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,01c2 card 1043,0c11 rev c3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,01c3 card 1043,0c11 rev c2 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,01b0 card 1043,0c11 rev c2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,01b1 card 1043,8384 rev c2 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,01b8 card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,01bc card 1043,0c11 rev c3 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01b7 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 109e,036e card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:06:1: chip 109e,0878 card 0070,13eb rev 11 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,01a0 card 1043,0c11 rev b1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7f00000 - 0xf6ffffff (0xf100000) MX[B]

(--) PCI: (1:6:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 17, Mem @ 0xf7800000/12

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] rev 177, Mem @ 0xe4000000/24, 0xe8000000/27, BIOS @ 0xe7ff0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf8000000 from 0xfbffffff to 0xf7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe587ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe7ff0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf7800000 - 0xf7800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00005100 - 0x0000511f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005500 - 0x0000550f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe587ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe7ff0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf7800000 - 0xf7800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00005100 - 0x0000511f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00005500 - 0x0000550f (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe587ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe7ff0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf7800000 - 0xf7800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00005100 - 0x0000511f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00005500 - 0x0000550f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

   Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

   Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

   GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

   GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

   Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

   GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

   GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

   Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

   GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

   GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

   0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

   Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

   GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

   Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

   GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

   GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0313, GeForce FX 5600SE,

   0x0316, 0x0317, GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650,

   Quadro FX Go700, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F, GeForce FX 5200,

   GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200SE,

   GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

   0x0329, Quadro NVS 280 PCI, Quadro FX 500, GeForce FX Go5300,

   GeForce FX Go5100, 0x032F, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra, GeForce FX 5900,

   GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra, 0x0334, Quadro FX 3000,

   GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

   GeForce FX 5700VE, 0x0345, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

   0x0349, 0x034B, Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, 0x034F

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Chipset GeForce2 Integrated GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe587ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe7ff0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf7800000 - 0xf7800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00005100 - 0x0000511f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00005500 - 0x0000550f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe587ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe7ff0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf7800000 - 0xf7800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00005100 - 0x0000511f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00005500 - 0x0000550f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce2 Integrated GPU"

(==) NV(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE8000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xE4000000

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): Probing for EDID on I2C bus A...

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) NV(0):   ... none found

(--) NV(0): HW is currently programmed for CRT

(II) NV(0): Using CRT on CRTC 0

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(++) NV(0): DPI set to (100, 100)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf7000000 - 0xf7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe5800000 - 0xe587ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe60003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe6800000 - 0xe6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe7000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe7ff0000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xf7800000 - 0xf7800fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00005100 - 0x0000511f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00005500 - 0x0000550f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x2000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/mouse"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

If there are any other logs you need, please let me know. Any other suggestions are welcome

best,

Cedar

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jmckay123456789,

Heres a straw to grasp at. The nv driver was running a 16 bits per pixel. However, you have your DefualtDepth statement missing from your Screen section. See snippit below.

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

#    Device      "* Generic VESA compatible"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "CTX 950ST"

    DefaultDepth 16
```

I don't know what colour depth nVida does if one is not provided.

I doubt if it supports 1 or 4 bit colour. If it doesn't make a sensible choice, it may crash.

Try DefaultDepth 16 and see what happens. If you get a log file but it still fails please include it.

----------

## jmckay123456789

Thank you for your suggestion. Now that section looks like this:

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Unfortunatly, it still instantly froze the machine. The Xorg.0.log is completely blank upon reboot. Any further suggestions are welcome.

best,

Cedar

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jmckay123456789,

Which kernel are you using?

Since you mention 4k stacks, I assume its a 2.6.x

Along with 4k stacks, which is OK with 6629 nvidia, what have you got regparams set to in the kernel config?

It must be off. That breaks all binary modules because they look for all their parameters on the stack.

----------

## jmckay123456789

I'm not using 4K stacks, but since I saw a warning against it, I went in and checked. Other modules load fine, so I imagine that is OK. Here is my kernel info:

```

# uname -r        

2.6.9-gentoo-r4

```

and here is my kernel config file:

http://aliandcedar.com/distrib/kernel-config-x86-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

thanks for your help,

Cedar

----------

## krinn

Ok, let's try few things: 

1/ As i saw many threads complain against 2.6.9 for many things (and nvidia is in list too), you should use a 2.6.8, but let's try anyway, i don't want force you use a lower kernel version  :Smile: 

Checking the nvidia ref:

```

o I/O APIC (SMP)

        If you are experiencing stability problems with a Linux SMP machine 

        and seeing I/O APIC warning messages from the Linux kernel, system

        reliability may be greatly improved by setting the "noapic" kernel

        parameter.

  o Local APIC (UP)

        On some systems, setting the "Local APIC Support on Uniprocessors"

        kernel configuration option can have adverse effects on system

        stability and performance.  If you are experiencing lockups with

        a Linux UP machine and have this option set, try disabling local

        APIC support.

```

Time to tweak the kernel, specially that local apic support  :Very Happy: 

```

This release includes support for the X-Video Motion Compensation (XvMC)

version 1.0 API on GeForce4 and GeForce FX products only.  There is a static

library "libXvMCNVIDIA.a" and a dynamic one "libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so"

which is suitable for dlopening.  GeForce4 MX and GeForce FX products support 

both XvMC's "IDCT" and "motion-compensation" levels of acceleration.  

GeForce4 Ti products only support the motion-compensation level.  AI44 and IA44

subpictures are supported.  4:2:0 Surfaces up to 2032x2032 are supported.

```

try #extmod in xorg.conf

And because i saw that one day try also disable DDC support

Option "NoDDC" "true" in nvidia option

I hope it will help...

...making a 2.6.8 kernel could too  :Razz: 

----------

## jmckay123456789

OK, things I have tried:

Per krinn:

1) Switch to 2.6.8 kernel.

2)Unset "Local APIC Support on Uniprocessors" in kernel config

3)Commented out extmod from xorg.conf

4) Set "NoDCC" to true in nvidia options. Am I using correct syntax? I changed :

```
#Option     "NoDDC"                      # [<bool>]
```

to

```
Option     "NoDDC"                      "1" # [<bool>]
```

Per bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70716

rmmod nvidia, modprobe agpgart THEN nvidia, set:

```
Option     "NvAGP"                      "3"# <i>
```

Does Nforce 1 built in graphics act like AGP or PCI anyway? Is this correct thing to do?

Per bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=56612

Disable Video for Linux. I simply did:

```
sagan src # rmmod tuner

sagan src # rmmod tvaudio

sagan src # rmmod bttv   

sagan src # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3461404  0 

agpgart                27944  0 

snd_intel8x0           29900  0 

snd_ac97_codec         68816  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6272  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20260  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            31744  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49424  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6536  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            48552  0 

snd_pcm                84872  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              21380  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7688  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          17792  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    47716  11 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

uhci_hcd               28944  0 

ohci_hcd               18564  0 

ati_remote             10760  0 

usbcore               102116  5 uhci_hcd,ohci_hcd,ati_remote

video_buf              17156  0 

firmware_class          7808  0 

i2c_algo_bit            8584  0 

btcx_risc               3976  0 

i2c_core               19216  1 i2c_algo_bit

forcedeth              14848  0 

```

I also tried using 

```
Option     "NvAGP"                      "2"# <i>
```

 to force use of kernel agpart rather than built in nvidia agp

I also tried compiling kernel without agpart support at all and using 

```
Option     "NvAGP"                      "1"# <i>
```

and

```
Option     "NvAGP"                      "0"# <i>
```

Nothing worked. Xorg.0.log is still empty. Any other logs I should look into? Should I consider the possiblility of hardware problems even though it works fine with "nv" and worked just before this upgrade? Any advice is apreciated.

best,

Cedar

----------

## its1louder

I see that you use onboard  nforce video.  Me too.  these nforce chipsets have been a bear to get working, particularly the digital-mixed sound.  

Anyway, I have been running xorg for a while, just fine with nvidia-kernel and glx versions one step older then the most current:

```

bash-2.05b# qpkg -I -v nvidia

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2 *

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6111 *

```

when I tried to upgrade to the latest glx, 6629 or somesuch, I couldn't get it to work.  I experience a hardlocked, blackscreened machine much like you describe.  It may be that I needed to set the openglx composite thingy in my xorg.conf v- there is a lot of discussion about that in other threads.  Or it could be something else I haven't tried.  I don't care, I am lazy and don't want to spend too much work on an upgrade that will give more frames per second in the gl programs I hardly use.  

If you aren't hellbent for leather to get max fps in doom, then try emerging the nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx version 6111.    I'm not sure exactly how to emerge the next to latest version - i'd have to look it up. but if you do have xorg and 6111 of those nvidia packages, you can use my xorg.conf settings.  It works for me.  

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    #Driver      "nv"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    32768

    Option     "NoLogo" "1"

    Option     "NvAGP" "1" 

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]"

    BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

```

this is probably not bleeding edge optimized, for example NvAGP should be perhaps 2 or 3.   With these settings I get ~850 fps in glxgears.   I have tweaked it up to 900 or so before.  If you want more then that you might need to buy a new video card.

If I feel ambitious I might go back to my borked xorg mirror and see if the composite option fixes it.

----------

## its1louder

btw when I looked at the log file from my borked xorg root partition I got the stuff listed below.

You can look at it, or just skip to the end where it stops cold loading up the glx stuff.  This is in contrast to what you reported in your log listing above.  There are two possible conclusions I can draw from this:

1) You posted the wrong log file.

2) although the symptoms are similiar, the actual causes of our lockups are different.  in that case my post above may not help you.

```

X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux gravedigger 2.6.8-gentoo-r9 #1 Thu Oct 21 12:36:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686

Build Date: 18 November 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 19 20:26:41 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Sony Multiscan17sf"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/freefont/,/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/,/usr/share/fonts/tengwar-fonts/,/usr/share/fonts/jmk/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x800008e4, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01a4 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01ac card 1462,3730 rev b2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ad card 1462,3730 rev b2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ab card 1462,3730 rev b2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,01b2 card 1462,3730 rev c3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,01b4 card 1462,3730 rev c1 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,01c2 card 1462,3730 rev c3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 10de,01c2 card 1462,3730 rev c3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,01c3 card 1462,373c rev c2 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10de,01b0 card 1462,3730 rev c2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,01b1 card 11d4,5361 rev c2 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,01b8 card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,01bc card 1462,3730 rev c3 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01b7 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1813,4000 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:01:0: chip 104c,8019 card 104c,8010 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,01a0 card 1462,3738 rev b1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xeeffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xedffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] rev 177, Mem @ 0xec000000/24, 0xe0000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xebffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xee004000 - 0xee0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee005000 - 0xee005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xef080000 - 0xef080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef082000 - 0xef0823ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef081000 - 0xef081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xef083000 - 0xef083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x0000601f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00005020 - 0x0000502f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xee004000 - 0xee0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xee005000 - 0xee005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xef080000 - 0xef080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xef082000 - 0xef0823ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xef081000 - 0xef081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xef083000 - 0xef083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x0000601f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00005020 - 0x0000502f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xee000000 - 0xee003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xee004000 - 0xee0047ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xee005000 - 0xee005fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xef080000 - 0xef080fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xef000000 - 0xef07ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xef082000 - 0xef0823ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xef081000 - 0xef081fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xef083000 - 0xef083fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xec000000 - 0xecffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x0000601f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00005020 - 0x0000502f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

```

----------

